# Rollitup app?



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2015)

I know there is Tapatalk that you can use to get on RIU, but why not have it's own app? Y'all could name it Rollitapp


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2015)

We did it was poorly managed and caused more problems for many users 
Hopefully they get a reliable new one


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 2, 2015)

I actually paid a whole US dollar for that


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I actually paid a whole US dollar for that


Your sig, is that why you haven't been around carnal?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 2, 2015)

@garygoodson Lol naw. I got bored. I had to step back and find what I was really looking for. To much of one thing I guess? My EarthLink is up and running ...I can hear the Modem dialling now

I've altered my lifestyle a bit too. I still smoke everyday. That one thing to much of will never get old. But I just hibernated from social media a bit. After busting out all male plants except one midget . 

I go through those spurts. But I always looked at the "New posts" 

Working out again - I stop drinking beer like I used to too. Even listening to some damn meditation radio in between my IAMSU radio.


----------



## doctor.j (Oct 8, 2015)

Won't accept Google play credit, can't find on tapatalk, I just made a direct home page link to the site, looks pretty cool


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

doctor.j said:


> Won't accept Google play credit, can't find on tapatalk, I just made a direct home page link to the site, looks pretty cool


Please read my responses
On the matter

Few posts up top which will explain why it won't accept google play credit


----------



## doctor.j (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh it's all good, I like my link, I heard before reading this thread that the app just blows, saved 2 bucks that I can use to cheat on games lol.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

doctor.j said:


> Oh it's all good, I like my link, I heard before reading this thread that the app just blows, saved 2 bucks that I can use to cheat on games lol.


It doesn't work anymore like it's not compatible with xenforo


----------

